# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  وقتی ک نتایج بیاد... (بر اساس واقعیت)

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
خب نتایجم کم مونده ک بیاد 
و بهتره از الان خودتون رو آماده کنید واس زنگ فامیل و قوم خویش......یعنی یه کسایی زنگ میزنن ک شما نه میشناختیشون نه اونا سال به سال حالتونو میپرسیدن ک بدونن شما زنده بودید یا نه :Yahoo (21): 
نمونه ای ازین ماجرا: (فقط ۱۰ مگه)

video_2019_08_03_23_39_57

منم ک گفتم روز نتایجم حتی فامیل دور پاشدن اومدن در خونمون :Yahoo (21):  و بین خودمون بمونه پشت در موندن :Yahoo (20):  چون من درو باز نکردم نذاشتمم بقیه باز کنن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Narvan

به هیشکی ربط نداره من چیکار کردم
حالا بفهمنم واسم مهم نیست
فوقش دو روز چرت و پرت میگن بعد خسته میشن

----------


## smer

از روز کنکور تا همین الانش باتری گوشیو در اوردم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Frigidsoul

واقعا جالبه طرف سال به سال حال و احوال نمیپرسه همین که موقع نتایج کنکور میشه زنگ میزنه ،حالا زورش اینجاس که زنگ میزنه میگه حالتو میخواستم بپرسم

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط smer


از روز کنکور تا همین الانش باتری گوشیو در اوردم 


من سیممو عوض کردم حتی انجمن هم نمیومدم تا امروز زد به سرم اومدم انقدر ارامش بود بدون انجمن نه جبور بودی کسی رو قانع کنی نه دعوایه کسیو مشاهده میکردی نه استدلالایه چرتو تابستونو استفاده کردم قشنگ_

----------


## smer

> _
> من سیممو عوض کردم حتی انجمن هم نمیومدم تا امروز زد به سرم اومدم انقدر ارامش بود بدون انجمن نه جبور بودی کسی رو قانع کنی نه دعوایه کسیو مشاهده میکردی نه استدلالایه چرتو تابستونو استفاده کردم قشنگ_


دقیقا من هم دیشب لاگین کردم بعد این مدت  :Yahoo (76):  حسش نیست وقتی درس نیست انجمن بیای

----------


## mahdi_artur

عادت به فضولی در همه هست، دوست آشنا و فامیل و حتی در غریبه ها، مخصوصاً کسایی که بیشتر حسودتون بودن بیشتر این روزا خودشونو نمایان می کنن تا بیشتر حال کنن :Yahoo (106):  حالا همینا تو زندگیشون هیچ پخی نشدن اکثراً :Yahoo (20): 
اگه:
خانواده پرسیدن چیکار کردی؟ بگید بهشون
اگه فامیل پرسیدن: دو حالت داره: اگه فامیل نزدیک بود بپیچونید اگه فامیل دور بود:جواب ندید
اگه دوستان پرسیدن: با یه فحش یا کلمه رکیک ازشون پذیرایی کنید :Yahoo (106): 
اگه غریبه ای که الان دوستتون شده پرسید: جوری بهش فحش بدید تا یک هفته هنگ باشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Shah1n

*من یادمه واسه 96  روز اعلام نتایج پسرعمه م واسه اولین بار اومد خونه مون
چون خیلی باهم ارتباط نداشتیم
به همه زنگ زده بود جواب کنکور اومده اما من هنوز خبر نداشتم
صبح اومدن بعد شام رفتن*

----------


## Churchill

دوستان خودتونو برای فردا و پس فردا آماده کنید یه کسایی میان ازتون رتبه میپرسن که فرق بین فرغون با بویینگ 747 رو نمیدونن

----------


## hisoka

:Yahoo (76):  من چه خوب بشم چه بد جز عده محدودی که مطمینم واقعا نگرانم هستن هرکی میپرسه رو طوری میشورم که تا اخر عمرش فضولیش گل نکنه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Narvan

> من چه خوب بشم چه بد جز عده محدودی که مطمینم واقعا نگرانم هستن هرکی میپرسه رو طوری میشورم که تا اخر عمرش فضولیش گل نکنه


روش شستنتو بگو شاید بدرد بقیه هم بخوره :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

ما که به لطف ددی کل فامیلا دوستان و همه میدونن من کنکور دادم
دو سه روز پیش دوست سربازی بابام زنگ زد بابام امارمو کامل داد
کلا روال اینه که ازش میپرسن کم پیدایی اونم همیشه میگه درگیر کنکور این بچه بودیم  :Yahoo (21): 
و اینطوریه که فقط خواجه حافظ شیرازی نمیدونه من کنکور داشته (البته اگه به بابام زنگ نزده باشه  :Yahoo (4):  )
باید یه فکری برا روز اعلام نتایج بکنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ordijahannam

یا من خیلی بی کس و کارم یا شماها خیلی فک و فامیلتونو آدم حساب میکنین:/والا من به غیر از پدر و مادر و خواهر و برادرام هیچکس نمیدونه اصن من کلاس چندم هستم حالا چ برسه به اینکه پیگیر کنکورم باشن! :/

----------


## smer

> ما که به لطف ددی کل فامیلا دوستان و همه میدونن من کنکور دادم
> دو سه روز پیش دوست سربازی بابام زنگ زد بابام امارمو کامل داد
> کلا روال اینه که ازش میپرسن کم پیدایی اونم همیشه میگه درگیر کنکور این بچه بودیم 
> و اینطوریه که فقط خواجه حافظ شیرازی نمیدونه من کنکور داشته (البته اگه به بابام زنگ نزده باشه  )
> باید یه فکری برا روز اعلام نتایج بکنم


اون خواجه حافظ شیرازی ای که من تو شبکه چهار دیدم از خودتم بیشتر خبر کنکور رو داره

----------


## smer

> من چه خوب بشم چه بد جز عده محدودی که مطمینم واقعا نگرانم هستن هرکی میپرسه رو طوری میشورم که تا اخر عمرش فضولیش گل نکنه


شستن خودش روش های متفاوتی داره  فحش و پیچوندن و . . .
ولی من میخوام یه نگاه عارفانه به فامیل و اشنائه دوری ک رتبه رو میپرسه بکنم با یه لبخند ملیح طرف خودش از خودش بپرسه برا چی زندهه بعد در افق محو بشه 
جواب نداد حالا پلن های B و C  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Narvan

> یا من خیلی بی کس و کارم یا شماها خیلی فک و فامیلتونو آدم حساب میکنین:/والا من به غیر از پدر و مادر و خواهر و برادرام هیچکس نمیدونه اصن من کلاس چندم هستم حالا چ برسه به اینکه پیگیر کنکورم باشن! :/


خوشبحالت
ما فامیل داریم کیلومترها با ما فاصله داره حتی اسم منو نمیدونه فقط میدونه تو خونواده ما یه نفر کنکوریه
هردفعه زنگ میزنه میگه از کنکوریتون چه خبر  :Yahoo (21): 
اون هیچی یکی از دوستای مامان بزرگم (فکر کن چقد سنش زیاده) زنگ میزنه اولین سوالش اینه جواب کنکور هنوز نیومده  :Yahoo (21): 
اینو دیگه کجای دلم بذارم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Arash.ye

راستش شهر ما خیلی کوچیکه بعد منم ترازام خوب بود اینه که کلا نونوا سرکوچه هم میدونه یه آرش هس که امسال کنکور داره ...ولی هیچکی نمیدونه کلا سال آخر اوضاع داغون شد و برنامه رو ریختم بهم ...حالا همه منتظرن ببینم من چه میکنم ....و منم دارم واسه سال بعد جمع و جور میشم...راستش بقیه ذره ای اهمیت ندارن ولی مشکل اینجاس دلم از خونواده قرص نیس...میدونم با تیکه و کنایه اعصاب نمیذارن واسم

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> راستش شهر ما خیلی کوچیکه بعد منم ترازام خوب بود اینه که کلا نونوا سرکوچه هم میدونه یه آرش هس که امسال کنکور داره ...ولی هیچکی نمیدونه کلا سال آخر اوضاع داغون شد و برنامه رو ریختم بهم ...حالا همه منتظرن ببینم من چه میکنم ....و منم دارم واسه سال بعد جمع و جور میشم...راستش بقیه ذره ای اهمیت ندارن ولی مشکل اینجاس دلم از خونواده قرص نیس...میدونم با تیکه و کنایه اعصاب نمیذارن واسم


کنکور چه کردی؟
خیلی بد دادی یا رشت خاصی مدنظرته؟

----------


## Sanaz18

فقط منتظرم قیافه عمم ببینم بعد اعلام نتایج که خنده پارسالش یادم بره
ادم کینه ای نیستم ولی بعضی وقتا بعضی ادما باید ب هروسیله ای کاراشون تلافی کرد

----------


## Arash.ye

> کنکور چه کردی؟
> خیلی بد دادی یا رشت خاصی مدنظرته؟


خیلی بد شده دیگه ...میگم که کلا برنامه عوض شد ...حالا من موندم و اون تصور خوبی که دارن و اون ترازای خیلی خوب...خداشاهده بابام این مدت بیرون که میرفت بقالی سر کوچه ام میپرسید آرش چطور داده ...مشکل اینجاس نمیخوام رتبه ام لو بره فقط

----------


## Sanaz18

> خیلی بد شده دیگه ...میگم که کلا برنامه عوض شد ...حالا من موندم و اون تصور خوبی که دارن و اون ترازای خیلی خوب...خداشاهده بابام این مدت بیرون که میرفت بقالی سر کوچه ام میپرسید آرش چطور داده ...مشکل اینجاس نمیخوام رتبه ام لو بره فقط


هیچوقت رتبت دروغ نگو
اگر میخای سال دیگه موفق شی رتبت جار بزن همه جا که کل سال محرکی باشه برا جنگیدنت

----------


## Ordijahannam

> خوشبحالت
> ما فامیل داریم کیلومترها با ما فاصله داره حتی اسم منو نمیدونه فقط میدونه تو خونواده ما یه نفر کنکوریه
> هردفعه زنگ میزنه میگه از کنکوریتون چه خبر 
> اون هیچی یکی از دوستای مامان بزرگم (فکر کن چقد سنش زیاده) زنگ میزنه اولین سوالش اینه جواب کنکور هنوز نیومده 
> اینو دیگه کجای دلم بذارم


آخ آخ میتونم حدس بزنم چقدر رو مختن!کلا فامیل رو مخه!
مثلا چند روز پیش یکی از فامیلامون بهم گفت سال بعد میری دهم یا یازدهم؟فکرشو بکن!به منه نظام قدیم پشت کنکوری داره میگه میری دهم یا یازدهم :Yahoo (23): یعنی در این حد پرت هستن فامیلامون :Yahoo (4): منم بهش گفتم میرم دهم اونم گفت موفق باشی:/

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> خیلی بد شده دیگه ...میگم که کلا برنامه عوض شد ...حالا من موندم و اون تصور خوبی که دارن و اون ترازای خیلی خوب...خداشاهده بابام این مدت بیرون که میرفت بقالی سر کوچه ام میپرسید آرش چطور داده ...مشکل اینجاس نمیخوام رتبه ام لو بره فقط


اشکال نداره اگه میخوای واقعا بمونی، حرف بقیرو باید به کتفت بگیری  :Yahoo (21): 
به خانواده هم توضیح بده تو محافل نزارن بحث کنکورت زیاد کش دار بشه/ ببندن بحثو یجورایی

----------


## Narvan

> آخ آخ میتونم حدس بزنم چقدر رو مختن!کلا فامیل رو مخه!
> مثلا چند روز پیش یکی از فامیلامون بهم گفت سال بعد میری دهم یا یازدهم؟فکرشو بکن!به منه نظام قدیم پشت کنکوری داره میگه میری دهم یا یازدهمیعنی در این حد پرت هستن فامیلامونمنم بهش گفتم میرم دهم اونم گفت موفق باشی:/


خیلی رو مخن خیلی
اصن نذار بگم
حالا خوبه به تو میگن کلاس چندمی
فامیلای ما پرت ترن
طرف اومده به من میگه دانشگاتو تموم کردی چند ترم مونده  :Yahoo (21): 
اینو دیگه دلم میخواد خفه ش کنم  :Yahoo (110): 
و یه سری سوالای چرت دیگه که نگم بهتره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Arash.ye

> هیچوقت رتبت دروغ نگو
> اگر میخای سال دیگه موفق شی رتبت جار بزن همه جا که کل سال محرکی باشه برا جنگیدنت


نه به خونواده دروغ نمیگم اصلا...چون یه اعتماد مونده که اونه پر میکشه...ولی نمیتونم به بقیه بگم اونقدری احمق و مریضن که هزاران حرف و تهمت درمیارن ازش...

----------


## Mr.me

> سلام 
> خب نتایجم کم مونده ک بیاد 
> و بهتره از الان خودتون رو آماده کنید واس زنگ فامیل و قوم خویش......یعنی یه کسایی زنگ میزنن ک شما نه میشناختیشون نه اونا سال به سال حالتونو میپرسیدن ک بدونن شما زنده بودید یا نه
> نمونه ای ازین ماجرا: (فقط ۱۰ مگه)
> 
> video_2019_08_03_23_39_57
> 
> منم ک گفتم روز نتایجم حتی فامیل دور پاشدن اومدن در خونمون و بین خودمون بمونه پشت در موندن چون من درو باز نکردم نذاشتمم بقیه باز کنن


عالیییی بود :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Arash.ye

> اشکال نداره اگه میخوای واقعا بمونی، حرف بقیرو باید به کتفت بگیری 
> به خانواده هم توضیح بده تو محافل نزارن بحث کنکورت زیاد کش دار بشه/ ببندن بحثو یجورایی


مشکل دقیقا همینه ...یه خرده هضمش سخته واسشون ...

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

خب اعتراف میکنم شماها وضعتون خیلی خراب تره
از من حالا خداروشکر احمقای فامیلمون سکوت میکنن همیشه (البته اینکه کسی تحویلشون نمیگیره هم شاید بی تاثیر نباشه  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Narvan

> مشکل دقیقا همینه ...یه خرده هضمش سخته واسشون ...


منم پارسال به خونواده م گفتم به کسی نگین میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
به هفته نکشید کل فامیل فهمیدن پشت کنکوریم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Arash.ye

> منم پارسال به خونواده م گفتم به کسی نگین میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
> به هفته نکشید کل فامیل فهمیدن پشت کنکوریم


منم دقیقا همینن...ولی مقصر خودمم هستم ...ببین سابقه ام یه جوریه که انتظار رتبه زیر ۲۰۰دارن همه...واقعا خودمم هنوز درگیر سالیم که گذشت...روحیه ام به کل داغون شده بود ...الان بهترم اگه باز گند نزنن توش

----------


## parisa00

مگه چه اشکالی داره فامیل بپرسن رتبت رو اگر خوب نشدی بگو خوب نشدم قبول نمیشم تموم دیگه چرا میخواید دعواشون کنید!

----------


## Arash.ye

> مگه چه اشکالی داره فامیل بپرسن رتبت رو اگر خوب نشدی بگو خوب نشدم قبول نمیشم تموم دیگه چرا میخواید دعواشون کنید!


نفست از جای گرم بلند میشه داداش)

----------


## Narvan

> منم دقیقا همینن...ولی مقصر خودمم هستم ...ببین سابقه ام یه جوریه که انتظار رتبه زیر ۲۰۰دارن همه...واقعا خودمم هنوز درگیر سالیم که گذشت...روحیه ام به کل داغون شده بود ...الان بهترم اگه باز گند نزنن توش


منم بچه درس خونی بودم واسه خودم  :Yahoo (4): 
مشکل دیگه ای هم که بود این بود که بهونه مهمونی نرفتنا من بودم
این شد که سطح توقعات در خونواده و فامیل ما به اوج خودش رسید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## smer

> منم بچه درس خونی بودم واسه خودم 
> مشکل دیگه ای هم که بود این بود که بهونه مهمونی نرفتنا من بودم
> این شد که سطح توقعات در خونواده و فامیل ما به اوج خودش رسید


به شخصه در سال گذشته سه تا عروسی و یک عقد رو پیچوندم  :Yahoo (20):   تنها مزایای کنکوری بودنه این پیچوندن مهمونی ها و مراسمات

----------


## Narvan

> به شخصه در سال گذشته سه تا عروسی و یک عقد رو پیچوندم   تنها مزایای کنکوری بودنه این پیچوندن مهمونی ها و مراسمات


من تقریبا بیشتر مهمونیا رو هم برای خودم وهم برای خونوادم ( که البته اونا هم از خداشون بود ) پیچوندم

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_راستش چند وقت پیش یه ویدیو دیدم درباره این مسئله که حتی فامیلای دور هم پیگیر کنکور میشن ولی با خودم گفتم : - نه بابا... ما اونقدرا هم با فامیلای دورمون رابطه نداریم که بخوان بیان یا زنگ بزنن ... 
اما دقیقا همین دیروز ساعت 7 صبح وقتی که هنوز خواب بودیم ، ضربه هایی به قصد نابودی به در خونه خورد وقتی در رو باز کردیم فامیل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخیییییییی  ییییلی دوری رو دیدیم که از جای خیییییییییییییییییییییلی دوری هم اومده بود و وقتی سلام و احوال پرسی کردند ( زیرا من خودم را همچنان به خواب زده بودم )  قبولی مرا جویا شدند_

----------


## mohammadreza13

خاویار بادمجون...

----------


## Neo.Healer

Up

----------


## aretmis

کاش میشد درباره ی راه های راضی کردنشون و دور زدنشون که کمترین تلفات رو داشته باشه هم اشاراتی میکردین :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کاش میشد درباره ی راه های راضی کردنشون و دور زدنشون که کمترین تلفات رو داشته باشه هم اشاراتی میکردین


قبلا تاپیک زده بودم براش این کلیپه: 
video_2019_07_20_14_21_58
البته تقریبا کلیاته اونم برای فامیل ..... فایل بهتری بود اما مشاورش اجازه ندادن بذارم انجمن (چون خانم بودن اگ میذاشتم ممکن بود دردسرساز بشه)

----------


## high-flown

براچه مباحثی تابیک می زنیدولی گناه دارن زیاداذیتشون نکنید :Yahoo (20):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

رتبه رو نمیگم میگم خوب نیست

----------


## soroushy97

> به شخصه در سال گذشته سه تا عروسی و یک عقد رو پیچوندم   تنها مزایای کنکوری بودنه این پیچوندن مهمونی ها و مراسمات


کافیه کنکور بدی . از 18 بگیر تا سن خیلی بالا همه ازدواج میکنن
خیلی خیلی سن بالا ها هم (ببخشید) همشون میمیرن . حالا اگه کنکورتم بد بشی اینا جزو همونایین که باهات دشمنی دارن سر نرفتن عقدشون و بعدش میگن این ، این همه درس خوند هیچ پخی نشد 
عاقا اصن اومدیم و کلا از خودت خوشمون نمیومد و نخواستیم تا جون در بدن داریم او رخ نامبارکتو ببینیم نیومدیم 
بعضیا خیلی چیزارو اشتباه میفهمن

----------


## smer

> کافیه کنکور بدی . از 18 بگیر تا سن خیلی بالا همه ازدواج میکنن
> خیلی خیلی سن بالا ها هم (ببخشید) همشون میمیرن . حالا اگه کنکورتم بد بشی اینا جزو همونایین که باهات دشمنی دارن سر نرفتن عقدشون و بعدش میگن این ، این همه درس خوند هیچ پخی نشد 
> عاقا اصن اومدیم و کلا از خودت خوشمون نمیومد و نخواستیم تا جون در بدن داریم او رخ نامبارکتو ببینیم نیومدیم 
> بعضیا خیلی چیزارو اشتباه میفهمن


حرفت درسته ولی به طور خیلی جدی اهمیتی ندارن برام  :Yahoo (76):  و مهم هم نیست چی فکر میکنن 
انقدر بی تفاوت بودم دیگه خودشون اوکی شدن با موضوع  :Yahoo (20):  فامیل فقط نوع نزدیکش خوبه بقیش چرته

----------


## vahyd

حساس میشید حساس میشن ، بدید بره !

----------


## WallE06

> از روز کنکور تا همین الانش باتری گوشیو در اوردم


و خداوند تلفن ثابت را آفرید  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## meysam98

پارسال از بقال سر کوچه تا راننده تاکسی که سوار شدم مبگفتن کنکورو چیکار کردی؟
به لطف پدرجان از اصغر آقا قصاب محل تا فرماندار میدونن منپشت کنکورم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Arash.ye

نکته تلخ تر ماجرا اینه که دوست صمیمیت احتمال داره رتبه دورقمی بیاره:/دیگه مشخصه چه چیزا که نمیشنوم از خونواده:/
اون واسه خودش میره ثبت نام دانشگاه من باید بخاطر اون ****تیکه و کنایه بشنوم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## smer

> و خداوند تلفن ثابت را آفرید


خرابه  :Yahoo (76):  ولی خب تلفن پدر مادر هست

----------


## kingsman

یکی از اقوام دور ما یه رفیق فابریک تو سازمان سنجش داره کافیه نام نام خانوادگی نام پدر بدی تا رتبه رو یک روز زودتر از موعد موقرر بهت بگه نمیدونم دونستن رتبه یک فامیل دور به چه درد ایشون میخوره اخه جالبیش اینجاست که رتبت رو همه جا جار میزنه وسرخت میکنه  .بعد زنگ میزنه به خودت میگه استدلالش هم اینه که یه خانواده رو یه روز زودتر از نگرانی در میاره :Yahoo (75):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط shakespeare


یکی از اقوام دور ما یه رفیق فابریک تو سازمان سنجش داره کافیه نام نام خانوادگی نام پدر بدی تا رتبه رو یک روز زودتر از موعد موقرر بهت بگه نمیدونم دونستن رتبه یک فامیل دور به چه درد ایشون میخوره اخه جالبیش اینجاست که رتبت رو همه جا جار میزنه وسرخت میکنه  .بعد زنگ میزنه به خودت میگه استدلالش هم اینه که یه خانواده رو یه روز زودتر از نگرانی در میاره



چه اعجوبه ای هستن ایشون_

----------


## Churchill

> یکی از اقوام دور ما یه رفیق فابریک تو سازمان سنجش داره کافیه نام نام خانوادگی نام پدر بدی تا رتبه رو یک روز زودتر از موعد موقرر بهت بگه نمیدونم دونستن رتبه یک فامیل دور به چه درد ایشون میخوره اخه جالبیش اینجاست که رتبت رو همه جا جار میزنه وسرخت میکنه  .بعد زنگ میزنه به خودت میگه استدلالش هم اینه که یه خانواده رو یه روز زودتر از نگرانی در میاره


مردم پارتی دارن شما هم پارتی دارین

----------


## M.javaddd

عاره دقیقا  :Yahoo (4):  از عمو و خاله و عمه و مادربزرگ و سایر نزدیکان که بگذریم، دقیقا چرا عمه ی بابام که سالی یه دفعه هم کسی نمیبینشون، زنگ میزنه؟!
عموی بابام رو کجای دلم بزارم؟!؟!

----------


## wonshower

خدایش پارسال من صبح نتایجودیدم ،بعد منتظرموندم عموم زنگ بزنه (اخه خیلی پیگیرمه)زنگ نزد تعجب کردم اخرسرخودم زنگ زدم گفتم عمو رتبمو نمیپرسی؟میگه من همون دیشب دیدم به باباتم خبردادم....اینم بگم خودش ثبت نام کرده بود واسه همین ،،....ولی خدایش حس بدیه من هرجاواردمیشم میگن اقای دکتراومد همین دیشب دختردایی ده سالم میگه امیر امسال هرچی قبول شدی برووو ..بگم کارمن دیگ ازبزرگترها گذشته به اواخر دهه۸۰رسیده

----------


## wonshower

> خیلی رو مخن خیلی
> اصن نذار بگم
> حالا خوبه به تو میگن کلاس چندمی
> فامیلای ما پرت ترن
> طرف اومده به من میگه دانشگاتو تموم کردی چند ترم مونده 
> اینو دیگه دلم میخواد خفه ش کنم 
> و یه سری سوالای چرت دیگه که نگم بهتره


دایی منم هروقت میاد میگه  من حالا فکرکردم تودانشجویه پزشکی ،نگو پشت کنکوری

----------


## wonshower

> مگه چه اشکالی داره فامیل بپرسن رتبت رو اگر خوب نشدی بگو خوب نشدم قبول نمیشم تموم دیگه چرا میخواید دعواشون کنید!


به  این سادگیام نیس...فامیله ما اگوبدونن  من  یه سال دیگه ام میخام بمونم  شورش میکنن

----------


## Arash.ye

> خدایش پارسال من صبح نتایجودیدم ،بعد منتظرموندم عموم زنگ بزنه (اخه خیلی پیگیرمه)زنگ نزد تعجب کردم اخرسرخودم زنگ زدم گفتم عمو رتبمو نمیپرسی؟میگه من همون دیشب دیدم به باباتم خبردادم....اینم بگم خودش ثبت نام کرده بود واسه همین ،،....ولی خدایش حس بدیه من هرجاواردمیشم میگن اقای دکتراومد همین دیشب دختردایی ده سالم میگه امیر امسال هرچی قبول شدی برووو ..بگم کارمن دیگ ازبزرگترها گذشته به اواخر دهه۸۰رسیده


عاشق عموت شدم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## DR._.ALI

روز چهارشنبه منتظر تماس فامیل های دور و نزدیک باشید که رتبتون رو بپرسن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
من خودم وقتی فهمیدم خیلی فامیل داریم که جواب کنکور اومد :Yahoo (20): 
چون هیچکسی وقت سختی کشیدن کنارت نیست :Yahoo (21): 
ولی وقتی برنده بشی نشون میدی که لیاقتت بیشتر از تصور اوناس :Y (397): 
و وقتی هم باختی باید باور کنی میتونی بهتر از این باشی و تلاشتو بکنی :Y (505): 
ولی اگه به اون چیزی که میخاستی رسیدی امیدوارم مغرور نشی
چون خیلی ها هستن کنکور رتبه ی خوبی نیاوردن ولی آدم های موفقی هستن که حتی رتبه های تک رقمی هم نتونستن اونقدر موفق بشن
زندگی قانون باورهاست و این مهمه چی رو باور کنی
امیدوارم همگی موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zansia

وایییی
باز یاد یه ادمی افتادم که بشدت از من و مادرم بدش میاد و به زور جواب سلاممونو میده
حالا تو مهمونی داشتم چایی تعارف میکردم بهش چایی تعارفم کردم برداشت
اومدم عقب ازش دو متر دور شدک جلوی همه داد زد راستی کدوم داشنگاه میرفتی؟؟ (درحالی که امار رو از مادربزرگم گرفته بود  :Yahoo (21): )
خیلی دلم میخواست جلوی همه برگردم بگم گیرم که تو نمیدونی من کجا میخونم، من که 3 ثانیه پیش کنارت بودم اونجا نپرسیدی چرا؟  :Yahoo (56): 
فقط به احترام پدرم که این ادمو خیلی دوست داره هیچی نگفتم  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## zansia

واییی دقیقا
اینی که بالا تعریف کردم خاله بابام بود که چشم دیدنمو نداره (الان یادم افتاد حتی شده سلام کردم ج نداده)

----------


## zansia

ولی خدا وکیلی من سر همین فامیلا فهمیدم عجبد ادمای با شعوری تو فامیل داریم
یکی که اصلا تصورشم نمیکردم به هیچ وجه وقتی رتبمو شنید گفت بابا حیفه انتخاب رشته نکن. بمون یه بار دیگه بخون.
من چشام چهارتا شد. و از اون لحظه عاشق اون ادم شدم  :Yahoo (20):  حیف که شوهر و بچه داره  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## A.H.D

نوستالژی هفته فقط همین تاپیک...
چندی اون روزا،بگذریم...
وقتی نتایج ما اومد هیچ کس نه هیچی گفت نه هیچ کاری کرد...

----------


## hisoka

> نوستالژی هفته فقط همین تاپیک...
> چندی اون روزا،بگذریم...
> وقتی نتایج ما اومد هیچ کس نه هیچی گفت نه هیچ کاری کرد...


یادش بخیر وقتی اومد :Yahoo (20): 
اول رفتم‌ امار کل کلاسو در آوردم بعد مال خودمو نگاه کردم
963
تو مرز سه رقمی و چهار رقمی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

وقتی نتایج اومد من پشت سیستم مغازه ای که توش بودم نشسته بودم :Yahoo (106): د


دقیقا همون لحظه که نتیجه رو دیدم یه مشتری اومد تو استرس و ضربان قلب بالا قبل دیدن نتیجه قیافمو عین جن زده ها کرده بود :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 




زنه برگشت گفت آقا حالتون خوبه :Yahoo (20): 


مونده بودم بخندم حرص بخورم چیکار کنم





اما هعی یادش بخیر چه زود گذشت

----------


## Minooi

اوه اوه یادم افتاد به خودم یک هفته قبل اعلام نتایج زنعموم بهم اعلام کرد که این روز میاد حواست باشه..چه کسایی که خوابمو ندیدن و دلشون یهویی برام تنگ نشد ..همکارای بابامو که دیگه نگم! کلا خیلی جالبن ملت

----------


## roxsana

مامان یکی از خواستگارای قبلیم زنگ زد :/

----------


## WickedSick

خداروشکر تو عامیل مث من رتبه نیورده بودن
که همه کف و خون بریده بودن :Yahoo (4):  مخصوصا سال اول!
سال اول نصف فامیلا گفتن تقلب کرده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezamh

کنکور اول کل فامیل زنگ زدن تا نتیجمو بدونن...
کنکور دوم ۴ ۵ نفرشون زنگ زدن...
کنکور سوم به این نتیجه رسیدن من چیزی نمیشم و یک نفر زنگ زد...
و ۹۹ کنکور چهارممه و قطعن کسی زنگ نخواهد زد به امیدخدا...

----------


## Ash

فامیلای ما خوشبختانه پیگیر نیستن ولی اگه حرفش پیش بیاد انتظار رتبه دو رقمی دارن از من(حالا هیچکدومم هیچی نشدن تو کنکور)

----------


## Mary70

من که کسی خبر نداره قراره کنکور بدم
حتی خانواده نمیدونن :Yahoo (68): بله خانواده هم نمیدونن درست خوندین :Yahoo (20): 
و فکر میکنن من دارم برا دکترا میخونم(من ارشد دارم و قراره باز کنکور بدم) و کتابام همه داخل کتابخونس
خداکنه لو نرم :Yahoo (9):  البته مهم نیس ولی خب مخفیانه ارامش خودم بیشتره

----------


## wonshower

> کنکور اول کل فامیل زنگ زدن تا نتیجمو بدونن...
> کنکور دوم ۴ ۵ نفرشون زنگ زدن...
> کنکور سوم به این نتیجه رسیدن من چیزی نمیشم و یک نفر زنگ زد...
> و ۹۹ کنکور چهارممه و قطعن کسی زنگ نخواهد زد به امیدخدا...



دقیقا منم چهارمی ولی الانم از انتظاردارنددرحالیک گفتم فک کنین من وجودندارممممم....

----------


## taravat_e

من که روز بعد کنکور گفتم میمونم یادم نمیره وقتی اومد دوستم زنگ زد از اونور گریه از گریه اون گریم گرف دو دقیقه بعدش ب حالات خودمون میخندیدیم :Yahoo (20): خیلی حس عجیبی بود ناراحتی خنثی بودن اصلا انگار هیچی مهم نبود در عین حال که مهم بود .تمام فامیل هم پرسیدن در خانواده اینجانب قط سه تا کنکوری دیگم داشتیم که همه موندن جز یکی رفت حسابدار ازاد بقیم ماشالله همه زیر ده هزار شده بودن شیش هزار چهار هزار همشونم موندن هیچکدومم کلاس نرفتن(در صورتی که حتی کلاس نکته و تست و جمع بندیم گندش در اومد)و فقط من گفتم بین ده و بیست هزار شدم اونم ب لطف پدر گرامی که دروغ نمیتونن بگن:\و چ سرکوفت ها ک نشنیدم و چ دعواها نیوفتادم و چقدر همه رو تحقیر کردم :Yahoo (20): (یک گردن افتاده واقعی)و از مهر دیگ گفتم بخونم دیگه انشالله امسال دیگه ی چش غره میریم رتبه رو میگیم دیگم نگاشون نمیکنیم :Yahoo (76):

----------

